# Clio 172



## head_ed (Dec 10, 2002)

OK, opening myself up here to yet another slagging..

.. but has anyone had any experience with them?

Looked around again yesterday, and wasn't taken by anything until we saw that.

Nice semi-sporty looks (for what it is), decent figures - 0-60 7.2 secs..

Lovely Suede type seats and a pretty decent interior.

Not bad for sub 13K brand new, but does anyone have any pros or cons for them.. (yes apart from the fact that it's not a TT!)

cheers,

Martin.


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

PAPA!!!....NICOLE!!! ...and all this!! ;D ;D ;D


----------



## kmpowell (May 6, 2002)

172 Pro = Ummmmmmm, it looks ok :-/
172 Con = Civic Type R for Â£14500 brand new!!!!!


----------



## PaulS (Jun 15, 2002)

I had one before the TT! It was the early shape though, with the twin lights, which I still think looks better than the current one, with the 'darth vader' front on it. Bought it from Trade sales in Slough, and did 20,000 miles in it with no problems at all. Was a lot of fun to drive, infact more fun than the TT in some respects. The seats are excellent, very comfortable with a lot of support. But it wasn't perfect: The driving position is bad, I always seemed to be adjusting the seat, but it never felt quite right. The steering wheel is not adjustable either. The gearchange is not that good, and the ride is very choppy so it becomes tiresome over long distances. Went like s**t off a shovel though, especially after I had it superchipped!


----------



## head_ed (Dec 10, 2002)

> I had one before the TT! It was the early shape though, with the twin lights, which I still think looks better than the current one, with the 'darth vader' front on it. Bought it from Trade sales in Slough, and did 20,000 miles in it with no problems at all. Was a lot of fun to drive, infact more fun than the TT in some respects. The seats are excellent, very comfortable with a lot of support. But it wasn't perfect: The driving position is bad, I always seemed to be adjusting the seat, but it never felt quite right. The steering wheel is not adjustable either. The gearchange is not that good, and the ride is very choppy so it becomes tiresome over long distances. Went like s**t off a shovel though, especially after I had it superchipped!


Hmm, as I found the TT to be extremely uncomfortable over long distances - I probably won't notice a difference.. how much was it to get it chipped, and what was the difference in performance 0-60?


----------



## foz01 (May 13, 2002)

0-60 is limited because its fwd but from 30-100 it will be as quick as a chipped TT, all to do with power to weight see


----------



## vernan (May 27, 2002)

Clio Cup is better than normal 172. A friend has just changed from the latter to former and is well impressed


----------



## head_ed (Dec 10, 2002)

Yeah, but the 'Cup' version is just a stripped out 172 isn't it?

This is going to be a work car, hence I want as many creature comforts as I can get.. it's just I like to drive fast in work as well as at play


----------



## vernan (May 27, 2002)

Yes. Nice philosophy


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

Dare I say, "Not a very masculine car?"

Ooops, I just did. 

My money would go on a Honda CTR. Better engineering, OK-looking, stupendous engine, and poosibly more reliable plus better residuals not to mention more credible.

Honda = 'better' brand than Renault?


----------



## head_ed (Dec 10, 2002)

> Dare I say, "Not a very masculine car?" Â
> 
> Ooops, I just did.  Â


Don't think too badly of me, I nearly bought a Z3!!


----------



## PaulS (Jun 15, 2002)

> Dare I say, "Not a very masculine car?" Â
> 
> Ooops, I just did.  Â


 : You did, and I think you must spend too much time reading 'macho' car magazines Â ;D Masculine/Feminine, the thought never entered my mind when I bought it! It suited my needs perfectly at the time. I had a Pug 205 1.9 GTI before, which was huge fun, so may be my choice was biased...

Head Ed - if you found the TT uncomfortable over long distances, then a Clio 172 will not be for you.

The lightweight Clio cup has no air-con, so that would rule one out for me.

Chipping is dead easy. My car was serially re-programmed by Superchips (just as Revo are doing now, so it's nothing new ...) added about 10 bhp I'd say, but the main difference was a crisper throttle response and more torque. It only cost about Â£200 as far as I remember.

OK, Renaults are not a 'prestige' brand such as Audi or BMW, but they are one of the best companies for making fun hot hatches (R5 GT Turbo, Clio Williams etc..) The Clio 172 comes fully specced and was good value for money. Bought mine as an import (2k off list price) sold it one year later before the first service was due (& tyres needed) privately for a loss of only 2k Â


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

> : You did, and I think you must spend too much time reading 'macho' car magazines Â ;D Masculine/Feminine, the thought never entered my mind when I bought it! It suited my needs perfectly at the time. I had a Pug 205 1.9 GTI before, which was huge fun, so may be my choice was biased...


It's the shop window reflection test for me - just can't resist it.

I also had a 1.9 Pug (good) and a 5GT turbo - which was a piece of crap. However after a little counselling I managed to reconcile my feminine side with the man in me, and now I am over it.   

I am sure anyone would be pleased with a Clio.


----------



## head_ed (Dec 10, 2002)

> It's the shop window reflection test for me - just can't resist it.


Just make sure that shop window doesn't have lingerie in it.........your front end may never look the same again!


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

You could get one of those new fangled Megane thingies. Only they look shit and people will laugh.....


----------



## head_ed (Dec 10, 2002)

> You could get one of those new fangled Megane thingies. Only they look shit and people will laugh.....


Keep your fangles to yourself mate! ;D


----------



## SlickTT (Mar 11, 2003)

I bought a new style silver 172 last Sept 1st for my wife and its now covered 5500 miles. We got it new from an importer for Â£12k. I drive it a fair bit to keep the mileage down on my TT.

It can take 4 adults quite easily. It goes well and looks OK. We've added Lexus lights/clear side repeaters etc. My wife loves it to bits.

You sit too high in it and with the FWD it wheel spins/understeers quite easiily. It seems a bit buzzy at speed and could do with a 6th gear. Before I started chipping/tweaking my car, it would give the TT a good run for its money upto 90ish.

The Renualt dealers are shite, treat you like cattle and let you down as routine (far worse than Audi IMHO). It may be because we bought an import but they seem generally really crap.

We have had trouble with the rear brakes jamming on when parked. Not fun when you are trying to reverse off the drive and the car wont move, then the brakes release with a BANG and the car accelerates in reverse. Not a fault, according to Renault.

Everything has worn well, no squeaks. All in all, quite a good buy just wish we could find a good dealer.

I didn't buy the Cup version though cos no climate control, cheaper feeling interior, standard grille etc.

Hope this helps


----------



## PaulS (Jun 15, 2002)

> PAPA!!!....NICOLE!!! ...and all this!! Â ;D ;D ;D


You're at least 5 years behind the times, Vlastan ;D The Nicole/Papa ads were for the Clio MK1 that stopped production in 1996. Who was Nicole? She was lovely ;D It's Va Va VOOM now Vlastan 



> You could get one of those new fangled Megane thingies. Only they look shit and people will laugh.....


I laugh! They are just so _weird_ looking. Don't like the new Corporate Renault styling .... I thought the old 172 looked great though 



> I also had a 1.9 Pug (good) and a 5GT turbo - which was a piece of crap. However after a little counselling I managed to reconcile my feminine side with the man in me, and now I am over it.


 : Well I guess I'm over it too then


----------



## head_ed (Dec 10, 2002)

Cheers guys, thanks for the feedback.. as I am 6' 3" rugby playing Welshman, I think I am about as in touch with my feminine side as I am ever going to be.

I think the 172 clio looks pretty sporty for what it is and the interior is very tactile, all suede and neoprene.. I'd love the new 3.0 V6 - but at 25K, that's a little silly. 12K for a brand new UK spec 172 seems damn good to me..

Va Va Voom..

Mart.


----------



## Widget (May 7, 2002)

> Who was Nicole? She was lovely Â ;D


Estelle Skornik


----------



## PaulS (Jun 15, 2002)

> We have had trouble with the rear brakes jamming on when parked. Not fun when you are trying to reverse off the drive and the car wont move, then the brakes release with a BANG and the car accelerates in reverse. Not a fault, according to Renault.


Mine did exactly the same! But it didn't happen that often, it would only usually do it if the car had been parked outside for a few days and the weather was wet. Rear pads sticking to the discs I believe.



> Everything has worn well, no squeaks. All in all, quite a good buy just wish we could find a good dealer


Mine was an import too. I took it in to Darligtons Theydon Bois Essex to get them to diagnose a vibration from the rear (was a faulty tyre, had a strange 'highpoint' on the tyre tread) but they didn't raise an eyelid when I told them it was an import, and they just checked it for me FOC  There was 'no, it's an import' fuss that you get from Audi.

It's a good car. Even the standard fit CD/stereo sounds pretty good. I'm over 6ft tall, and it was no problem for me. Loads of fun on a roads and twisty b roads, just not that comfortable on long motorway runs


----------

